# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Γενικά για το backbone >  SNMP community

## StarGazer

Υπάρχει κάποιο default snmp read community που έχουν όλοι οι κόμβοι στο AWMN ώστε να μπορέσουμε να δούμε ορισμένα στοιχεία;

----------


## Acinonyx

public. Πως θα βρεις όμως ποιοί έχουν ανοιχτό SNMP; Ελπίζω όχι με το "The Dude"..

----------


## StarGazer

Με το Getif, θέλω να δω τα hostnames των κόμβων που περνάμε για να τα βάλω στο maps.wna.gr το οποίο φτιάχνει αυτόματα reverse dns, για να βλέπουμε από που περνάμε ομοιόμορφα...
(βλ. παλιότερα σχετικά ποστ)

----------

